# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Έλεγχος υγρασίας με εξαερισμό, ψάχνω επιτηρητή υγρασίας

## Dimpas

Σε εξωτερική αποθήκη , δλδ το εξωτερικό μέρος της πόρτας εκτίθεται στα  καιρικά φαινόμενα θέλω να αποθηκεύσω μακροχρόνια πράγματα που δεν θέλω  να χαλάσουν από την υγρασία.
Η κατασκευή της αποθήκης δεν είναι παρά τούβλα και σοβάς.
Επειδή εκεί θα γίνει και ο σκοτεινός θάλαμός μου πρέπει να υπάρχει εξαερισμός - αφύγρανση αλλά πλήρως ελεγχόμενη.
Δηλαδή :
Πρέπει αισθητήρας να μετράει την εξωτερική υγρασία, αισθητήρας να μετρά  την εσωτερική υγρασία και αναλόγως με το πως θα το έχω προγραμματίσει να  δίνει εντολή μέσω ρελέ σε μοτέρ εξαερισμού 220V.
Πρέπει να υπάρχει και Manual always on override έτσι ώστε όταν δουλεύω να το έχω συνεχώς ανοικτό.
Ξέρει κανένας συμφωρουμήτης που θα βρω αυτόν τον αυτοματισμό που χρειάζομαι ???
Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=40086

Οι εταιριες ηλεκτρολογικων υλικων υλικων (hager abb κλπ) εχουν αντιστοιζα ραγας .
Επισης χωρις να εχω δοκιμασει(αρα να ειμαι σιγουρος) μπορει να παιξει και αυτο χωρις net((αν εχει δυνατοτητα να ρυθμισεις την εξοδο σε καποιο ποσοστο υγρασιας) https://www.a-store.gr/index.php?rou...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## lepouras

https://sonoff.itead.cc/en/products/sonoff/sonoff-th

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σε εξωτερική αποθήκη , δλδ το εξωτερικό μέρος της πόρτας εκτίθεται στα  καιρικά φαινόμενα θέλω να αποθηκεύσω μακροχρόνια πράγματα που δεν θέλω  να χαλάσουν από την υγρασία.
> Η κατασκευή της αποθήκης δεν είναι παρά τούβλα και σοβάς.
> Επειδή εκεί θα γίνει και ο σκοτεινός θάλαμός μου πρέπει να υπάρχει εξαερισμός - αφύγρανση αλλά πλήρως ελεγχόμενη.
> Δηλαδή :
> Πρέπει αισθητήρας να μετράει την εξωτερική υγρασία, αισθητήρας να μετρά  την εσωτερική υγρασία και αναλόγως με το πως θα το έχω προγραμματίσει να  δίνει εντολή μέσω ρελέ σε μοτέρ εξαερισμού 220V.
> Πρέπει να υπάρχει και Manual always on override έτσι ώστε όταν δουλεύω να το έχω συνεχώς ανοικτό.
> Ξέρει κανένας συμφωρουμήτης που θα βρω αυτόν τον αυτοματισμό που χρειάζομαι ???
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ !



Αγοράζεις απλά έναν αφυγραντήρα και κάνεις όλη τη δουλειά !!! Τον θέτεις σε λειτουργία και φεύγεις ή μένεις. Τι θα κάνει δλδ ένας εξαερισμός όταν η εξωτερική υγρασία είναι μεγαλύτερη της εσωτερικής ;;; 
Για να μην βασανίζω την κουβέντα, έχω αυτόν  https://www.skroutz.gr/s/8139937/Pur...ow-Energy.html  ελληνικής κατασκευής νομίζω, χαμηλης κατανάλωσης και έχει αποδώσει υπέροχα σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο χώρο, και σε ακραίες συνθήκες που δεν αναφέρονται (στέγνωμα μπουγάδας σε δωμάτιο σε ένα βράδυ). Βάζεις και το λαστιχάκι αποχέτευσης να αποχετεύει μόνιμα σε ένα εξωτερικό χώρο ή αποχέτευση και ξεμπερδεύεις !!! Προγραμματίζεις επίπεδα υγρασίας που θες και είσαι Ο.Κ. 
Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι δουλεύοντας σε τεράστιο σαλόνι, τον Οκτώβριο με μεγάλη υγρασία, στέγνωναν τα Wettex της κουζίνας δίπλα λες και ήταν Ιούλιος .... 
Λες και φτιάχτηκε για φωτογραφικά είδη ... !!!!

----------


## Dimpas

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 
Ο αφυγραντήρας δεν είναι λύση για τους εξής λόγους.
Δεν υπάρχει αποχέτευση, καθώς η αποθήκη είναι ανεξάρτητος χώρος εξωτερικά του σπιτιού.
Μπαίνει αέρας από κάποιες γρίλιες στην πόρτα και ο αφυγραντήρας θα κάνει αφύγρανση συνεχόμενα.
Ο χώρος θα γίνεται και σκοτεινός θάλαμος και επιβάλλεται ο εξαερισμός του.
Οπότε χρειάζομαι ένα σύστημα με ΔΥΟ αισθητήρες έτσι ώστε όταν η εξωτερική υγρασία είναι χαμηλότερη της εσωτερικής τότε να λειτουργεί ο εξαερισμός.
Αυτό ψάχνω να βρώ !

----------


## IRF

Ποιες περιοχές τιμών υγρασίας είναι οι επιθυμητές για εσένα;Ρωτάω γιατί όλες οι τιμές δεν επιτυγχάνονται με έναν απλό εξαερισμό.Αυτό θα δούλευε αν έμενες πάνω στον Όλυμπο.Θα πρέπει να δεις και τα στατιστικά τιμών υγρασίας της περιοχής σου.Π.χ. στη Ελευσίνα σε κάποιες περιοχές στεγνώνεις βρεμένα ρούχα μέσα σε σπίτι όχι όμως στην Πρέβεζα.Τι ανεβάζει τις τιμές υγρασίας στο χώρο σου εξάτμιση συμπύκνωση λόγω της διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας;Ξεκίνα με καταγραφή των τιμών υγρασίας με το χέρι με το ψυχρόμετρο August μέσα έξω.Ο παλιός αισθητήρας υγρασίας που είχαν τα μετεωρολογικά μπαλόνια ήταν ξερό χλωριούχο λίθιο που γινόταν υγρό δηλ άλλαζε η τιμή της ηλ. αγωγιμότητας του. Απλός δείκτης υγρασίας γίνεται με ένα χαρτί με χλωριούχο κοβάλτιο που είναι ροζ όταν έχει υγρασία και μπλε στην ξηρασία.Κάνοντας μείγματα με διάφορες ουσίες υγροσκοπικές πετυχαίνεις δείκτη για διάφορες τιμές.

----------

aktis (22-03-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οπότε χρειάζομαι ένα σύστημα με ΔΥΟ αισθητήρες έτσι ώστε όταν η εξωτερική υγρασία είναι χαμηλότερη της εσωτερικής τότε να λειτουργεί ο εξαερισμός.
> Αυτό ψάχνω να βρώ !



Άμα δεν έχει αισθητήρες και δουλεύουν όλα "χύμα" έχεις πρόβλημα? Τι να σου κάνει ένα ανεμιστηράκι , αν δεν φέρεις τούρμπο θέρμανση στο κατά δύναμη μέσα στο υπόγειο να τα εξατμίσει όλα . (τι είπαν στο #4 ? .... χαμηλής κατανάλωσης 150W αφυγραντήρας? καλάαααα τώρα )  :Lol: 
https://www.sieline.gr/pages/gr/prod...olar_venti.php
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwlT-4zdau8

----------


## mikemtb

> Οπότε χρειάζομαι ένα σύστημα με ΔΥΟ αισθητήρες έτσι ώστε όταν η εξωτερική υγρασία είναι χαμηλότερη της εσωτερικής τότε να λειτουργεί ο εξαερισμός.
> Αυτό ψάχνω να βρώ !



Αγόρασε 2 σαν αυτό που πρότεινε ο φίλος Βασίλης στην αρχή και συνδεσε τα σε σειρά, την ανοιχτή επαφή του ενός με την κλειστή του άλλου! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

στο εξωτερικό για τη ρύθμιση του αέρα έχουν εξαερηστήρες με ανάκτηση θερμότητας, έχουν εναλλάκτη χωρίς συμπιεστή  αερίζουν ανάλογα τις συνθήκες,Υγρασία, θερμοκρασία κτλ/
και καταναλώνουν όσο ο ανεμιστήρας 
Στην ελλάδα όλοι αγοράζουμε αφυγραντήρες με συμπιεστή.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 
> Ο αφυγραντήρας δεν είναι λύση για τους εξής λόγους.
> Δεν υπάρχει αποχέτευση, καθώς η αποθήκη είναι ανεξάρτητος χώρος εξωτερικά του σπιτιού.
> Μπαίνει αέρας από κάποιες γρίλιες στην πόρτα και ο αφυγραντήρας θα κάνει αφύγρανση συνεχόμενα.
> Ο χώρος θα γίνεται και σκοτεινός θάλαμος και επιβάλλεται ο εξαερισμός του.
> Οπότε χρειάζομαι ένα σύστημα με ΔΥΟ αισθητήρες έτσι ώστε όταν η εξωτερική υγρασία είναι χαμηλότερη της εσωτερικής τότε να λειτουργεί ο εξαερισμός.
> Αυτό ψάχνω να βρώ !



υπαρχουν γρίλιες στην πορτα ? κλειστες - βουλωσετες

ο εξαερισμός θα χρειαζεται και κλαπετο για να μην μπαίνει η υγρασια μεσα,,
 και ερωτηση, τον σκοτεινό θαλαμο θα τον χρεισιμοποιεις κατα βουληση
 ή 
θα μετρας με θερμομετρο και βαρόμετρο την εξωτερικη υγρασια πριν χρεισημοποιησεις τον χωρο σαν σκοτεινό θαλαμο ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> στο εξωτερικό για τη ρύθμιση του αέρα έχουν  εξαερηστήρες με ανάκτηση θερμότητας, έχουν εναλλάκτη χωρίς συμπιεστή   αερίζουν ανάλογα τις συνθήκες,Υγρασία, θερμοκρασία κτλ/
> και καταναλώνουν όσο ο ανεμιστήρας 
> *Στην ελλάδα όλοι αγοράζουμε αφυγραντήρες με συμπιεστή.*



Ενώ  οι περισσότεροι έχουν ήδη έναν εκ περιτροπής αφυγραντήρα που δεν είναι  τίποτα άλλο από το κοινό ψυγείο . 

Το κοινό ψυγείο εκτελεί και αυτό εκ  περιτροπής αφύγρανση όπου μετά από απόψυξη των εσωτερικών του στοιχείων  την υγρασία την αποβάλλει πάνω σε ένα λεκανάκι που βρίσκεται πίσω και  πάνω στον συμπιεστή και τα ξαναεξατμίζει στον ίδιο περριβάλοντα χώρο !! (εκεί δεν  βάζουμε αποχετεύσεις έτσι? )  :Lol: 

Βέβαια το ψυγείο δεν αποβάλει τα ίδια λίτρα υγρασίας με ενός αφυγραντήρα . Θα ήταν όμως μια ενδιαφέρουσα κατάσταση για όσους απλός έχουν μόνο 1 ψυγείο .
Τα  καλύτερα κατά την γνώμη μου είναι τα desiccant μοντέλα.

----------


## picdev

https://www.andrianos.gr/gr/proionta...sh-thermothtas

----------


## tsimpidas

> https://www.andrianos.gr/gr/proionta...sh-thermothtas





και αυτό έχει μέσα αφυγραντηρα με συμπιεστή...

ο Αφυγραντήρας είναι λύση για όσους έχουν ηδη κλιματιστικά και δεν θέλουν να τα αντικαταστησουν,,

τα κλασικά κλιματιστικά αφυγρενουν τον χώρο το καλοκαίρι ενώ εμείς θέλουμε αφυγρανση το χειμώνα.

----------


## kioan

> και αυτό έχει μέσα αφυγραντηρα με συμπιεστή...



Από που ακριβώς το συμπέρανες αυτό;

Το link του picdev έχει έναν απλό εξαερισμό με ανάκτηση θερμότητας. Εκτός αν διαθέτει κάποια εξωγήινη τεχνολογία συμπιεστή με κατανάλωση 5W  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tsimpidas

> Από που ακριβώς το συμπέρανες αυτό;
> 
> Το link του picdev έχει έναν απλό εξαερισμό με ανάκτηση θερμότητας. Εκτός αν διαθέτει κάποια εξωγήινη τεχνολογία συμπιεστή με κατανάλωση 5W



*Χαρακτηριστικά:*
- Κεραμικός εναλλάκτης με απόδοση έως 90%.

έχει και άλλα χαρακτηριστικα....


αν με δυο ανεμιστήρες κάναμε αφυγρανση............ :whistle:

----------


## kioan

Χρήσιμο ανάγνωσμα για το Σαββατοκύριακο: *Εναλλάκτες θερμότητας*

----------


## vasilllis

1.αναρωτηθηκε κάνεις πόσο κάνει αερισμός με  εναλλάκτη θερμότητας;
2.ενα απλο εξαεριστήρα θέλει ο άνθρωπος να μην μαζεύει υγρασία η αποθήκη.


Υγ αποδεδειγμένα δοκιμασμένο σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις (σε πεδία ) τα οποία λόγω υπόγειων γραμμών φέρνανε μέσα νερά σε σημείο να στάζουν τα εσωτερικά των πεδίων νερό,ο απλός εξαερισμός λειτουργεί.σιγουρα βεβαια για μεγαλύτερο όγκο απαιτείται μεγαλύτερος εξαερισμός ..

----------


## tsimpidas

> Χρήσιμο ανάγνωσμα για το Σαββατοκύριακο: *Εναλλάκτες θερμότητας*



To διαβασες ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Από που ακριβώς το συμπέρανες αυτό;
> 
> Το link του picdev έχει έναν απλό εξαερισμό με ανάκτηση θερμότητας. Εκτός αν διαθέτει κάποια εξωγήινη τεχνολογία συμπιεστή με κατανάλωση 5W







> *Τα συστήματα μηχανικού αερισμού παρέχουν φρέσκο, καθαρό αέρα,  απαλλαγμένο από γύρη και σκόνη, με μέγιστη ενεργειακή απόδοση μέσω της  ανάκτησης θερμότητας.* Η μονάδα μηχανικού αερισμού καταφέρνει να  διώχνει τον αέρα από τα δωμάτια με αυξημένη υγρασία, όπως η κουζίνα,  αφού πρώτα βπάρειβ την θερμότητα. Όταν χρειαστεί, το σύστημα μηχανισμού  αερισμού *προθερμαίνει ή προψύχει τον εισερχόμενο αέρα.*



Τα 5W αναφέρονται στον ανεμιστήρα , το παραπάνω κείμενο με τα κόκκινα δείχνει ότι χρησιμοποιεί την μέθοδο desiccant (αν δεν είναι συμπιεστής / θα είναι θερμαινόμενες αντιστάσεις ) .
Η μέθοδος desiccant όπως το βλέπω λειτουργεί αρχικά με κάποιο απορροφητικό μέσο (μπορεί να είναι ζεόλιθος / σφουγγαρι / σιλικα κτλ ) αφού πρώτα περάσει ο αέρας μέσα από αυτά με την βοήθεια του ανεμιστήρα και αφού τα φίλτρα μας έχουν παγιδέψει τις σκόνες / υγρασία κτλ .
Αργότερα για να αποβάλλει την υγρασία χρειάζεται η θέρμανση όπως αναφέρονται στα κόκκινα γράμματα παραπάνω . Τα γράφει με "μαγικό " τρόπο παρουσιάζοντας τα 5W ανεμιστήρα χωρίς να αναλύει τι εννοεί στα κόκκινα γράμματα .
Με λίγα λόγια αν έχει κανείς silica/ ζεόλιθο για απορροφηση υγρασίας του αέρα , με την βοήθεια πρώτα του ανεμιστήρα / αργότερα χρειάζεται την θέρμανση (που δεν είναι 5W) αλλά πολύ περισσότερο για να στεγνώσει την silica / ζεόλιθο και την αυτή υγρασία να την αποβάλλει στην συνέχεια εκτός χώρου. Επαναλαμβάνοντας και πάλι τον ίδιο κύκλο.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNhzDtI9kac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gesibc91UVM

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.e-kaffes.gr/%CF%80%CF%81...324-energy-box
αρκετες πληροφοριες για εναλακτη.Η λειτουργια του ειναι η 'ανταλλαγη' θερμοτητας του εξερχομενου αερα που αποβαλετε στο περιβαλον ,με αυτον που μηχανικα (με τα 5w ανεμιστηρα) εισερχεται στον χωρο που θελουμε,με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερες απωλειες.

----------


## Nemmesis

Ρε παιδιά τα μπλέκουμε όλα..... Τι σχέση έχει ο εναλλάκτης θερμότητας με την απορρόφηση υγρασίας από έναν χώρο??? Ο εναλλάκτης θερμότητας δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από έναν εξαερισμό που ο αέρας που πετάμε στην ατμόσφαιρα προψύχει ή προθερμαίνει τον αέρα που βάζουμε στον χώρο..... Εάν τώρα ο αέρας που θα βάλουμε στον χώρο είναι πιο ξηρός από το αέρα μέσα στον δωμάτιο τότε ναι θα ρίξουμε την υγρασία στον χώρο αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ανάκτηση θερμότητας....

Τώρα τα περί ζεόλιθου και desiccant και σιλικας απέχουν έτη φωτός από τους εναλλάκτες θερμότητας....

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τα 5W αναφέρονται στον ανεμιστήρα , το παραπάνω κείμενο με τα κόκκινα δείχνει ότι χρησιμοποιεί την μέθοδο desiccant (αν δεν είναι συμπιεστής / θα είναι θερμαινόμενες αντιστάσεις ) .
> Η μέθοδος desiccant όπως το βλέπω λειτουργεί αρχικά με κάποιο απορροφητικό μέσο (μπορεί να είναι ζεόλιθος / σφουγγαρι / σιλικα κτλ ) αφού πρώτα περάσει ο αέρας μέσα από αυτά με την βοήθεια του ανεμιστήρα και αφού τα φίλτρα μας έχουν παγιδέψει τις σκόνες / υγρασία κτλ .
> Αργότερα για να αποβάλλει την υγρασία χρειάζεται η θέρμανση όπως αναφέρονται στα κόκκινα γράμματα παραπάνω . Τα γράφει με "μαγικό " τρόπο παρουσιάζοντας τα 5W ανεμιστήρα χωρίς να αναλύει τι εννοεί στα κόκκινα γράμματα .
> Με λίγα λόγια αν έχει κανείς silica/ ζεόλιθο για απορροφηση υγρασίας του αέρα , με την βοήθεια πρώτα του ανεμιστήρα / αργότερα χρειάζεται την θέρμανση (που δεν είναι 5W) αλλά πολύ περισσότερο για να στεγνώσει την silica / ζεόλιθο και την αυτή υγρασία να την αποβάλλει στην συνέχεια εκτός χώρου. Επαναλαμβάνοντας και πάλι τον ίδιο κύκλο.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNhzDtI9kac
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gesibc91UVM



σωστά όλα αυτά... αλλά δεν έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ με εναλλάκτες θερμότητας... εκεί που τονίζεις με κόκκινα έντονα γράμματα η προθέρμασνη του αέρα δεν γίνεται με αντιστάσεις η συμπιεστή όπως λες... αλλά από τον αέρα που πετάμε έξω... 
το τονίζω γιατί διαβάζοντας τα λεγόμενα σου πολλοί θα μπερδέψουν τις έννοιες, όπως o tsimpidas για παράδειγμα..

----------


## Dimpas

Πρώτα απο όλα σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες. 
Ο χώρος θα χρησιμοποιείται εκ περιτροπής και σαν σκοτεινός θάλαμος. Όποιος έχει δουλέψει σε σκοτεινό θάλαμο ξέρει ότι απαραίτητος είναι ο εξαερισμός  και μάλιστα πάνω από την υγρή ζώνη του. Οποτε χρειάζομαι εξαερισμό  on demand με διακόπτη Οn OFF . 
Τώρα είναι ευκαιρία αυτός ο εξαερισμός να λειτουργεί και σαν αφυγρανση της αποθήκης. Η αποθήκη είναι Εξωτερική και για να μην μπαίνει υγρασία απ έξω ( όταν λειτουργεί ο εξαερισμός ) πρέπει να παρακολουθείται τόσο η εσωτερική όσο και η εξωτερική υγρασία.
Λύση όσο έψαξα δεν υπάρχει που να συγκρίνει δύο τιμές υγρασίας και να οπλίζει ρελέ . 
Όμως υπάρχει αυτό που είπε παραπάνω ένας συμφορουμήτης. 
Με δύο αισθητήρες που τα ρελέ τους να είναι σε σειρά . Ο ένας θα επιτηρεί την εσωτερική υγρασία. Όταν είναι πάνω από 60 % τότε θα οπλίζει. Ο άλλος θα επιτηρεί την εξωτερική υγρασία, όταν θα είναι κάτω από 60% θα οπλίζει. 
Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα χάνω μόνο όταν η εσωτερική υγρασία είναι 80% και η εξωτερική 70% κτλ μέχρι να πάει η εξωτερική 60% . 
Τα νούμερα αυτά βέβαια θα μπορώ να τα αλλάζω ανάλογα την εποχή ...
Αυτή η λύση φαίνεται να είναι η πιο ρεαλιστική .

----------


## mikemtb

Λίγο προσοχή μόνο τι διαβάζουν τα αισθητήρια, την σχετική η την απόλυτη υγρασία!
Γιατί οι θερμοκρασίες του έξω με του μέσα είναι διαφορετικές.
 Καποιος συνφορουμιτης σε άλλο θέμα τα είχε εξηγήσει πολύ αναλυτικά...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimpas

Αυτά βρήκα ! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123687202836?ViewItem=&item=123687202836&ppid=PPX0  00608&cnac=GR&rsta=el_GR(en_AD)&cust=9WE946789P211  7503&unptid=104bacbc-50af-11e9-b68a-441ea14dee48&t=&cal=44493632e1cb4&calc=44493632e1c  b4&calf=44493632e1cb4&unp_tpcid=email-receipt-auction-payment&page=main:email&pgrp=main:email&e=op&mchn=  em&s=ci&mail=sys

_
Επειδή η αποθήκη είναι εξωτερική μόνη της η διαφορά μεταξύ εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας είναι πολύ μικρή.

_

----------


## tsimpidas

φανταζομαι οτι θα πάρεις δυο τετοια,, ενα για μέσα και ενα για έξω,, το πρόβλημα της υγρασίας σε σχέση με τον εξαερισμό παραμενει νομίζω,,





> ,
> και ερωτηση, τον σκοτεινό θαλαμο θα τον χρεισιμοποιεις κατα βουληση
> ή 
> θα μετρας με θερμομετρο και βαρόμετρο την εξωτερικη υγρασια πριν χρεισημοποιησεις τον χωρο σαν σκοτεινό θαλαμο ?

----------


## Dimpas

Θα πάρω 2 τέτοια ναι , και θα συνδέσω τα ρελέ τους σε σειρά δλδ φάση, ρελέ εσωτερικού, ρελέ εξωτερικού, μοτέρ εξαεριστήρα, ουδέτερος.

Το θέμα της διαφορετικής θερμοκρασίας θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό γιατί ένα τούβλο είναι από το περιβάλλον και όταν λειτουργεί ο εξαεριστήρας η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία θα τείνει να γίνει όσο η εξωτερική. 

Το θέμα είναι στο να βρω τις σωστές τιμές που θα μπουν στα δύο μαραφέτια έτσι ώστε να λειτουργεί σωστά και αποδοτικά. 
Ερώτηση σε ένα δωμάτιο η μέγιστη υγρασία είναι κάτω, κοντά στο πάτωμα ? Οπότε εκεί πρέπει να είναι ο αισθητήρας ?

----------


## tsimpidas

Ναι, χαμηλα ειναι η περισσοτερη υγρασια, αλλα μιας και θες να κρατας στεγνο τον χωρο με τον αερισμο 

θα σου προτεινα να το ψαξεις ως εξης= οταν ο αερισμος-εξαερισμος ενος χωρου μπορει και κινει οσο το δυνατον μεγαλυτερη 
μαζα μοριων του αερα 
τα μορια αυτα θετονται σε τριβη με αποτελεσμα να διαστελωνται θερμενομενα και κατα προεκταση να αφυγρενουν φυσικα τον χωρο εως ενος σημειου και ταυτοχρονα να υπαρχει υψηλοτερη θερμοτητα εσωτερικα απο εξωτερικα 
ακομη και οταν ισερχεται κρυος αερας απο το εξωτερικο περιβαλον.



σε απλουστευση του παραπανω εχει σημασια σε πιο σημειο θα μπει ο ανεμιστηρας εξωδου και ποσα κυβικα αερα μετακκινει σε σχεση με τις οπες ισαγωγης που επισεις εχει σημασια σε πιο σημειο του δωματιου ειναι.

----------


## Dimpas

Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο και τις γνώσεις σου. 
Τρύπα θα ανοίξω στο τοίχο , καθώς δεν έχει τώρα και λέω να βάλω εξαεριστήρα Φ120 με περσίδες να κλείνει όταν δεν λειτουργεί. 
Επειδή πρέπει να είναι και φωτοστεγανός ο εξαερισμός λέω να βάλω από τη μέσα μεριά ένα μικρό δίκτυο σωλήνες μικρότερης διατομής ( Η αποθήκη είναι Ύψος 2.5μ , πλάτος 2.5μ και μήκος 4μ ) περιμετρικά της βάσης της αποθήκης και έναν σωλήνα να ρουφάει αέρα πάνω από τις λεκάνες με τα χημικά. Με καπάκια να μπορώ να στέλνω την αναρρόφηση είτε μόνο κάτω είτε και πάνω απο τα χημικά όταν λειτουργεί ο σκοτεινός θάλαμος. 
Τις σωληνώσεις δεν τις έχω βρεί ακόμα αλλά το Πάσχα που έχω χρόνο θα το κάνω. 
Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις- συμβουλές.

----------


## tsimpidas

ενταξη,

θυμησου οτι πρεπει να αποφυγεις ''νεκρα'' σημεια στον χωρο,, τι εννοω, οτι οταν ο αερισμος δημειουργει ρευμα 
απο την ''τρυπα'' εως τον ανεμιστηρα τα σημεια 
περιμετρικα απο το ρευμα μενουν στάσιμα με μικρους στροβυλισμους,,, αν ανοιξεις μικρες θυριδες στις τεσσερις γωνιες θα δημειουργησεις μεγαλυτερη κινητικοτητα,,,

ή μπορεις να φτιαξεις κατι πολυ απλο που θα σου κανει τον αερισμο που επιθυμείς με πολυ μικρο ανεμηστηρα,,
αν σε ενδιαφερει
πες μου..

----------


## Dimpas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Tsimpidas. Βρήκα μια εταιρία που έχει ότι χρειάζομαι στην Μεταμόρφωση και θα πάω απο εκεί να ρωτήσω για το κόστος και για το πως μπορούν να συμβουλέψουν . Μόλις έχω νέα θα ξαναεπανέλθω.
Έχω ήδη έναν εξαεριστήρα αλλά λέω να πάρω έναν καλύτερο  τον *S&P Design 200CZ White*

----------


## Dimpas

Αυτό λέτε να δουλέψει ????
Humidity control.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

_Σε εξωτερική αποθήκη , δλδ το εξωτερικό μέρος της πόρτας εκτίθεται στα καιρικά φαινόμενα θέλω να αποθηκεύσω μακροχρόνια πράγματα που δεν θέλω να χαλάσουν από την υγρασία._
_Η κατασκευή της αποθήκης δεν είναι παρά τούβλα και σοβάς.
Επειδή εκεί θα γίνει και ο σκοτεινός θάλαμός μου πρέπει να υπάρχει εξαερισμός - αφύγρανση αλλά πλήρως ελεγχόμενη._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Dimpas.*

Ας δούμε το πρόβλημα αυτό από μία γενική σκοπιά, πέρα και έξω από τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες.

*1*. Στην αποθήκη, τα πράγματα χαλάνε από τη εσωτερική σχετική υγρασία και όχι την απόλυτη. 

*2.* Επομένως, το ζητούμενο είναι, φθινόπωρο, χειμώνα και άνοιξη, στον εσωτερικό χώρο της αποθήκης η σχετική υγρασία να μην υπερβαίνει μία ορισμένη τιμή, για παράδειγμα, 60 %, όταν η εξωτερική είναι υψηλότερη ή πολύ υψηλότερη. 

*3.* Ένας τρόπος να μειώσεις τη σχετική υγρασία του εισερχόμενου υγρού αέρα είναι η θέρμανσή του, την οποία μάλλον δεν την επιθυμείτε, λόγω μεγάλου κόστους.

*4.* Αν η θερμοκρασία του εισερχόμενου αέρα παραμένει ίδια, τότε ο μόνος τρόπος μειώσεις της σχετικής υγρασίας του εσωτερικού αέρα είναι μέσω μείωσης της απόλυτής του υγρασίας, με έναν αφυγραντήρα, ο οποίος, ωστόσο, θα καταναλώνει κάποιες κιλοβατόρες. Οι κιλοβατόρες αυτές είναι σίγουρα λιγότερες από την κατανάλωση ενός A-C, αλλά ούτε είναι λίγες. Ένας τρόπος να την μειώσεις στο 50 %, είναι να θέτεις σε λειτουργία τον αφυγραντήρας μόνο τις νυκτερινές ώρες, όταν η εξωτερική σχετική υγρασία είναι μέγιστη.

*5.* Αν η κατανάλωση και του αφυγραντήρα είναι ανεπιθύμητη, τότε μένει μόνο ο εξαερισμός με έναν ανεμιστήρα, ο οποίος, ωστόσο, θα λειτουργεί μόνο την ημέρα, ώρες 11 με 4 (ένας χρονοδιακόπτης αρκεί), δηλαδή όταν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι υψηλότερη από την μέση τιμή του εικοσιτετραώρου, ενώ η σχετική υγρασία είναι μικρότερη από τη μέση τιμή του εικοσιτετραώρου. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία της αποθήκης θα είναι υψηλότερη της μέσης, ενώ η σχετική υγρασία χαμηλότερη. Προκειμένου στο εσωτερικό της αποθήκης η σχετική υγρασία να μην έχει μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις, μπορεί να βοηθήσει ένα «μπάφερ υγρασίας» με μεγάλο εμβαδό, για παράδειγμα, ένα ύφασμα ή κάτι παρόμοιο.  

*6.* Από το σωλήνα του εξαερισμού θα «μπάζει» φως, το οποίο μπορεί να μειωθεί αν μεσολαβήσουν 2 γόνατα, εσωτερικά μαυρισμένα με συντελεστή ανάκλασης περίπου 1 %. Το «μπάσιμο» θα μειωθεί 104 φορές.
Βασίλειος.

----------

Dimpas (25-04-19)

----------


## Dimpas

> _Σε εξωτερική αποθήκη , δλδ το εξωτερικό μέρος της πόρτας εκτίθεται στα καιρικά φαινόμενα θέλω να αποθηκεύσω μακροχρόνια πράγματα που δεν θέλω να χαλάσουν από την υγρασία._
> _Η κατασκευή της αποθήκης δεν είναι παρά τούβλα και σοβάς.
> Επειδή εκεί θα γίνει και ο σκοτεινός θάλαμός μου πρέπει να υπάρχει εξαερισμός - αφύγρανση αλλά πλήρως ελεγχόμενη._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Dimpas.*
> 
> Ας δούμε το πρόβλημα αυτό από μία γενική σκοπιά, πέρα και έξω από τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες.
> 
> *1*. Στην αποθήκη, τα πράγματα χαλάνε από τη εσωτερική σχετική υγρασία και όχι την απόλυτη. 
> ...



Πρώτα απο όλα ΧΙΛΙΑ ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο και την διάθεσή να βοηθήσεις.

Ο εξαερισμός είναι η μόνη λύση καθώς θα μου κάνει και τις δύο δουλειές. Και θα εξισοροπεί τη μέσα και έξω υγρασία και θα διώχνει τις αναθυμιάσεις από τα χημικά.
Θα υπάρχει ένας σωλήνας μεταλλικός που θα διατρέχει όλη τη περίμετρο της βάσης της αποθήκης και απο εκεί με ανοίγματα θα ρουφάει αέρα.
Θα υπάρχει και ένα Τάφ όπου θα ρουφάει ( On demand) πάνω από τις λεκάνες με τα χημικά.
Βρήκα και αγόρασα το SP TD-160/100N Έτσι ώστε να το βάλω όπως μπορώ. 
Για την αποτροπή εισόδου του φωτός,υπάρχουν στην αγορά περσίδες για το εξωτερικό μέρος, θα βάλω και ένα ανεπίστροφο κλαπέτο και θα βαφτούν τα 2-3 πρώτα κομάτια( θα μπούν και 2 γωνίες) εσωτερικά με μαυρο. Βέβαια επειδή θα είναι σε σωληνώσεις δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τελικά κάποιο πρόβλημα. 
Το καλοκαίρι θα γίνει και μια επιπλέον μόνωση στους τοίχους με ειδικό χρώμα και πιστευω δεν θα υπάρχει θέμα. 
Τώρα ψάχνω Φίλτρο με το μέτρο έτσι ώστε να μην γεμίσει η αποθήκη σκόνη....
Καλή Ανάσταση με υγεία και κάθε ευτυχία.

----------


## VaselPi

_Ο εξαερισμός είναι η μόνη λύση καθώς θα μου κάνει και τις δύο δουλειές. Και θα εξισοροπεί τη μέσα και έξω υγρασία και θα διώχνει τις αναθυμιάσεις από τα χημικά._
_Θα υπάρχει ένας σωλήνας μεταλλικός που θα διατρέχει όλη τη περίμετρο της βάσης της αποθήκης και απο εκεί με ανοίγματα θα ρουφάει αέρα._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Dimpas**.*

*1.* Κύριε Δημήτρη, για ποιο λόγο ο μεταλλικός σωλήνας μπαίνει στη βάση της αποθήκης; Σε όλον τον κόσμο και παντού, μπαίνει λίγο πιο κάτω από την οροφή, καθώς έτσι καλύτερα απορροφούνται οι βλαβερές αναθυμιάσεις. 
*2*. Την πρόσθετη θερμομόνωση να τη βάλετε στην εξωτερική πλευρά των τοίχων, προκειμένου να αυξηθεί η θερμική τους αδράνεια. 
*3.* Σκοπός του εξαερισμού είναι να κάνει τη _μέση_ εσωτερική θερμοκρασία υψηλότερη της έξω, ενώ τη _μέση_ εσωτερική σχετική υγρασία να τη κάνει μικρότερη της έξω. Θα τα επιτύχετε αυτά αν επί 5 ώρες εισάγετε στην αποθήκη θερμότερο (του μέσου) και ξηρότερο (του μέσου) αέρα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

Dimpas (26-04-19)

----------


## Dimpas

Και πάλι χίλια ευχαριστώ. 
Στην αποθήκη αυτή υπάρχουν ντέχιον ράφια παντού. Οι τοίχοι απο μέσα πριν περίπου 3 χρόνια, τρίφτικαν, ασταρώθηκαν και περάστικαν 2 χέρια χρώμα( δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς εάν ήταν αντιμουχλικό κλτ καθώς δεν την έκανα εγώ την δουλειά...)
Τώρα επειδή η υγρασία συγκεντρώνεται στο πάτωμα και η σκόνη που θα μπαίνει μέσα ( θα βάλω φίλτρο αλλά θα περνάει μια ποσότητα σκόνης) θα ήθελα να μην πηγαίνει προς τα πάνω αλλά προς το πάτωμα όπου περιμετρικά, κάτω από τα ντέξιον όπου θα είναι η σωλήνα αναρρόφησης. 
Για τις αναθυμιάσεις έχω ορίσει ένα Ταφ με τάπα-διακόπτη ροής με μια σωλήνα σπυράλ έτσι ώστε όταν έχω τα χημικά να κατευθύνω την αναρρόφηση πάνω από τις λεκάνες.

Ναι και βέβαια το καλοκαίρι που έρχεται θα γίνουν εξωτερικές εργασίες για την μόνωση της αποθήκης. Τώρα θα καθαρίσω το εξωτερικό πίσω μέρος όπου υπάρχουν δέντρα και φυτά της άλλης πολυκατοικίας. 

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο και τις συμβουλές, καλή Ανάσταση με υγεία.

----------


## Dimpas

Καλησπέρα και πάλι ! 
Το σύστημα παρακολούθησης της εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής υγρασίας και εξαερισμού λειτουργεί από το καλοκαίρι.Πρόσθεσα και έναν ανεμιστήρα ( στην πόρτα) που σπρώχνει αέρα από έξω προς τα μέσα για καλύτερo Airflow. Το πρόβλημα είναι πλέον άλλο.....
Εξωτερικά έβαλα περσίδες βαρύτητας για να κλείνει την τρύπα όταν δεν λειτουργεί ο εξαερισμός. Ε, οι περσίδες αυτές κάνουν θόρυβο που ενοχλεί τους γύρω.... 
Ψάχνω να βρώ  λοιπόν περσίδες που να ανοίγουν ηλεκτρικά με 220 V ! 
Είδα τα αυτόματα εξαεριστικά των μπάνιων που έχουν κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργούν εάν δλδ είναι με απλή παροχή ρευματος--> ανοίγει η περσίδα ! 
Έχουμε πληροφορίες για αυτό ???
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## lepouras

αν θυμάμαι καλά υπάρχουν δύο ειδών. το ένα είναι μια θερμική κατασκευή που όταν πάρει ρεύμα θερμαίνοντας κάποια λαμακια (νομίζω) μετακινούνται και ανοίγουν οι περσίδες και η δεύτερη είναι με κάποιο solinoid δηλαδή κάποιον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη που οπλίζει και τραβάει τις περσίδες. το πρώτο χρησιμοποιείται στα μπάνια σε κλασικά μικρά για να υπάρχει μια χρονοκαθυστέρηση πριν κλείσουν και να δουλέψει και λίγο η φυσική ροή (μέχρι Φ112 - 150) ενώ τα δεύτερα σε μεγαλύτερα τύπου καφενείου (  άνω των Φ150) που συνήθως έμπαιναν σε τζαμαρίες. κάτι σχεδόν τετράγωνοι αν τους είχες δει.

----------


## Dimpas

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ! Ναι θα ήθελα να βρω έστω αυτό με τη  θερμική κατασκευή με χαλασμένο έστω ανεμιστήρα για να το τεστάρω ...  5-10 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρησης δεν νομίζω να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον  ανεμιστήρα ! 
Αλήθεια τώρα είδα ότι είσαι από τη Δρακότρυπα. Αδελφός  του πατέρα μου ( από την καδρίτσα) έχει παντρευτεί γυναίκα από εκεί !  Επώνυμο "Μαλάμου"

----------


## lepouras

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ! Ναι θα ήθελα να βρω έστω αυτό με τη  θερμική κατασκευή με χαλασμένο έστω ανεμιστήρα για να το τεστάρω ...  5-10 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρησης δεν νομίζω να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον  ανεμιστήρα ! 
> Αλήθεια τώρα είδα ότι είσαι από τη Δρακότρυπα. Αδελφός  του πατέρα μου ( από την καδρίτσα) έχει παντρευτεί γυναίκα από εκεί !  Επώνυμο "Μαλάμου"



την Ευγενία τη την έχει? την διάσημη πουτίγκα του Μαλαμου πρέπει να την έχεις δοκιμάσει έτσι?  :Biggrin:

----------

